# Tires and wheels



## Merky3 (May 15, 2014)

What size tires and wheels will fit without clearance issues on my 1964 GTO lowered 1" and oversize front sway bar. It is a Resto Mod so 17" or 18" is the preference. Also staggered front and back sizes also an option. My goal is to fill the fender well as much as possible.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Just my personal opinion and observations, I'd fill it with tire rather than wheel. I didn't keep all the dimensions I used to get 16" TQ Thrust IIs and Firestone Firehawks on a 65 I did back in 07. Big hoops tend to make all of these early cars look shorter and out of proportion. The bigger the bright wheel the 'closer' they become to each other from a short side view distance, like say 25'. Early "X Frame" GMs really look odd with big hoops in the wheel wells and tend to also look taller. F bodies look like Matchbox or Hot Wheels toys. But then again I'm an old bastard and have seen these things my whole life. More tire always looks better than more wheel, and if you live in a state with bad roads (I do!) the bigger tire is the last line of defense. I lost the pics of the 65 in 'puter malfunction and this is all I have of it...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

probably looking at a 5" backset rim to get 235-245 fronts and 255-275 rears. I agree with 666bbl that more tire looks better but 16" are hard to get in all the sizes so i would go 15 or 17" x 9". i am running 235 60R 15 front and 255 60R 15 back with stock heaight suspension but only have a 3.5" backset as i bought the rims used. You want your rears to be around 26" high no matter what rim you use or your speedo will need a new gear.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Instg8ter

That top shot of your car's stance is bad a$$. The color, wheel choice, and the fact you kept the original Tempest theme really makes for a great looking ride :thumbsup:


----------

